# Honda eu3000is stalling



## Kenny Ynnek (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey guys, new to the forum and looking for a little help. I have a Honda eu3000is generator attached to a food concession trailer and use it regularly with a moderate to heavy load. What usually happens is it will run fine for about 6 or so hours, then I noticed it begins to run rough and then it will stall. I go outside to restart it, but after stalling it takes several attempts and several minutes to get it to fire up again, once started back up it will run for a while but stall again. I've had it stall again 30 minutes after a restart and sometimes it will go an hour before it stalls again. I use the generator with eco mode turned off.

I changed the oil, spark plug, and air filter but the problem continued. I took it to a power equipment shop for a diagnosis and repair, they said that the carb needed a cleaning and adjustment, so that was done. The problem continued. 

Anyone out there experience the same or have any ideas as to what might be causing the issue? Thanks.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

First things first, Check your oil, make sure it’s full, low oil will cause problems. Next, do you have a spark tester. It goes inline with the spark plug and wire. It lights up and give a visual of spark intensity and consistency.

If you don’t have one buy A good one and install it start the generator and look for a consistent spark pattern. The light should illuminate brightly. 

When the generator starts to stumble see if the spark remains consistent. If it varies or goes away entirely... ignition coil.

How many hours on the generator?


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

As @drmerdp pointed out there is low oil protection and potentially a cause. But this is a simple switch to gnd and is usually on or off. 
The way you describe the symptoms it does sound electrical in nature. 
Let's ask @tabora: didn't somebody on the snowblower forum have a problem very similar? And traced it to the ignition coil?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Melson said:


> As @drmerdp pointed out there is low oil protection and potentially a cause. But this is a simple switch to gnd and is usually on or off.
> The way you describe the symptoms it does sound electrical in nature.
> Let's ask @tabora : didn't somebody on the snowblower forum have a problem very similar? And traced it to the ignition coil?


 @drmerdp is right on... Bet on the coil.


----------



## Kenny Ynnek (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm not sure how many hours are on it, it was purchased used. I have checked the oil level and it's fine. I don't have a spark tester yet, but will be getting one.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

spark plug cap is also a thing to check.
and loosen the gas tank cap to see if that helps..

also there is a fuel pump on these..

yea the carbs need to be hot ultrasonic cleaned.

also look for water in the bottom of the fuel tank.
there is a water drain on the carb bowl..
easy to check and drain.

also try a new carb after you have checked everything else. 90.00 new with servo.
https://www.partsfish.com/oemparts/p/honda_power_equipment/16100-z0v-da1/carburetor-assy-bea0m-a-not-available


----------



## Kenny Ynnek (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks to all for the tips. I just got my spark tester so I will be giving that a try soon.


----------

